# Make friends



## idsteven (Jan 22, 2012)

Where can I make more friends in Hong Kong, especially expatriates?


----------



## HKmaam (Jul 10, 2011)

You could hang out in Discovery Bay.


----------



## AndrewC (Mar 14, 2012)

*Sai Kung*

You can try in Sai Kung Town too. Loads of Expats there


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

you could join a club. I met many friends in the United Services Recreation Club (USRC.COM) Although used to be a military club, for decades, now it is open to the general public. It is well placed in Kowloon(Gascoine Road) website | united services recreation club |

check it out:ranger::ranger::ranger:


----------



## chipsbinder (Apr 8, 2012)

any hobbies?


----------



## Lila87 (Apr 17, 2012)

I think that it is always the best and easiest way to simply visit a quality disco bar.


----------

